# BCS - ovoga puta/ovaj put



## fjs

Ovoga puta vam predstavljamo jednu inicijativu ....


Why is the genitive form "ovoga puta" used instead of "ovaj put"?

Are the 2 options both correct?



Puno hvala.


----------



## kloie

I think they are interchangeable.


----------



## fjs

kloie said:


> I think they are interchangeable.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Милан

If there is a difference I don't see it...


----------



## fjs

Милан said:


> If there is a difference I don't see it...


Хвала на одговору Милан.


----------



## flipper70

Both are ok.


----------



## fjs

flipper70 said:


> Both are ok.


Thank you.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

I suppose it should be pretty much the same as svakog dana / svaki dan...Both are fine. 
Maybe there are more examples, but I don't know it with certainty, I will ask...


----------



## Zec

I think it works with all expressions of time.


----------



## fjs

Floridsdorfer said:


> I suppose it should be pretty much the same as svakog dana / svaki dan...Both are fine.
> Maybe there are more examples, but I don't know it with certainty, I will ask...


Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## fjs

Zec said:


> I think it works with all expressions of time.


Hvala na odgovoru.


----------



## ibogi

I think accusative is more colloquial than genitive.


----------



## fjs

ibogi said:


> I think accusative is more colloquial than genitive.




Hvala puno.


----------

